# Gyeon Q2 wax vs Polish Angel Cosmic Spritz



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

So did a comparison on hood of Gyeon Q2 and Polish Angel Cosmic spritz. Cosmic is to me the best topper i've used.

Using it as a stand-alone right now and still get amazing beading at 2 month mark. This is longest i've let it ride and probably will leave alone till i coat.

Don't know what to expect from Gyeon's wax but excited to try a fluorine product.

The contestants:



















Washed with Ammo frothe



















Polished with Essence and a Lake Country CCS green.



















Wiped down with Gyeon Q2 PREP










Pics to show PREP laying flat (protection gone). Product left to dwell for 90seconds.










Wiped down with TRC 365 Miner and then with a TRC pluffle. Let sit for 5 min to let any residual product evaporate and wipe again with fresh 365.

Applied Cosmic.... thoughts:

It's Cosmic! Applies easy wipes of easy. Super simple application. Instruction say wipe on and wipe off. I let sit for 30-90 seconds and wipe off still a breeze.

Applicator: AutoFiber Saver, these are nice because they have a impermeable barries under microfiber to keep from soaking up product. Great for expensive sealantscand coatings.










Applied Q2 wax:

It was a little more work but it's a wax so expected. Applies easily and and thinly (instruction say thick layer but wouldn't lay down thick?).

Literally glides over the paint. Needs to cure for 30 minutes (rinseless washed rest or car in mean time).

Says to let sit for 30 mins. Let sit for 40. A tad sticky when removing but no problem at all. Might be a little annoying doing whole car.

Used Gyeons applicator:










Drove it in the sun and both added gloss. It's flat white paint so looked pretty similar to me.



















Forgot to take hood pics.

So far because of ease of application, cosmic in the lead. Gyeon's a nice product if you went Sio2 or graphene but wanna wax.

Suppose to rain this week so will post beading pics and updates. Will leave alone till i coat whenever that is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Can you resize your picks? Hard to see what’s going on when you have to scroll sideways for a minute to see the whole photo.

1024X768 usually works well for this forum.


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah, sheeting/beading and resistance test will tell which one is better.


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

Sheep said:


> Can you resize your picks? Hard to see what's going on when you have to scroll sideways for a minute to see the whole photo.
> 
> 1024X768 usually works well for this forum.


Lol....Sorry I use Tapatalk from my phone and they only use small, medium or large. The fit fine on my phone when posting. When I add more pics i'll try medium. Thanks for the heads up.

I went back and change pictures to medium. Could you verify if their better?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notfub (May 9, 2007)

Coatings said:


> I went back and change pictures to medium. Could you verify if their better?


Pictures are now a better size and thanks for the interesting test :thumb:


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Thank you :thumb:

A big PA fan, so will watching this thread :detailer:


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

Used a full size pump sprayer to lay down some beads.

Pa Cosmic Spritz:



















I and you all knew what to expect. Amazing beading.



















Holy $#!t are these Q2M Wax beads taller?!

Next i wanted to see which beads rolled off faster. Beading means nothing if they are going to sit their and form water spots.

Sprayed middle and of hood with 4 passes 2 from left to right and 2 right to left.

PA CS:










Gyeon Wax:










Both:










Holy Sheet (see what I did there?)!!

They Gyeon side is sheeting faster.

Overview to date:

Looks like Gyeon may have a winner if i can get 3 months out of it!

Looks were similar but white not the best way to tell. Although both beaded well Gyeon's beads were taller (to me you can decide from picks) and definitely rolled off faster

Tomorrow we get some rain so hopefully I can more impressions tomorrow. Neighbors at work think i'm weird for watching my car in the rain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Awesome  Q2 wax looks really promising 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BsrGT (May 20, 2019)

The beading / sheeting properties really look good on the q2m wax. I am a sucker for water behavior. God darnit, I am so tempted now. I should really stop watching youtube detailing channels and reading DW threads in the evenings.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Lovely looking beads :thumb::thumb:

I'm going to guess PA will last longer or I need to invest in more products :lol: :lol:

Q2 wax is one that I have been waiting to see, interesting!!


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

BsrGT said:


> The beading / sheeting properties really look good on the q2m wax. I am a sucker for water behavior. God darnit, I am so tempted now. I should really stop watching youtube detailing channels and reading DW threads in the evenings.


Definitely worth it. I sing the praises of PolishcAngel on Autogeek and to be honest didn't think it be a contender. Color me impressed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

Rappy said:


> Lovely looking beads :thumb::thumb:
> 
> I'm going to guess PA will last longer or I need to invest in more products :lol: :lol:
> 
> Q2 wax is one that I have been waiting to see, interesting!!


I don't know how long i'll have it as I plan to coat soon. I too am a Polish Angel guy. Other than Overcoat no other non coating products have compared.

I'll be ordering high gloss, and some other products soon.

Question: Do you feel the Carnauba arts look better than Rapid waxx? Debating white alabaster and black wolfenite or a big bottle of rapid waxx.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Coatings said:


> I don't know how long i'll have it as I plan to coat soon. I too am a Polish Angel guy. Other than Overcoat no other non coating products have compared.
> 
> I'll be ordering high gloss, and some other products soon.
> 
> ...


A good question :thumb:

I think both add something different. All depends on what your goal is.

Damn! to many good PA products to pick. Just to add another one to the mix .

I really like Presto Detailer. Think of it as a QD on steriods, it really is that good


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Off topic. What is the flashing 56k above????


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

Rappy said:


> Off topic. What is the flashing 56k above????


Not understanding the question.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Rappy said:


> Off topic. What is the flashing 56k above????


That means the thread is picture heavy, 56k was the old slow internet bsck in the day (this forum base software is quite old).


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

Sheep said:


> That means the thread is picture heavy, 56k was the old slow internet bsck in the day (this forum base software is quite old).


I'm still not understanding as I'm a computer idiot.

Pics are simple to post through the app i use Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Coatings said:


> I'm still not understanding as I'm a computer idiot.
> 
> Pics are simple to post through the app i use Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a icon for your post. You can have an emoji in the title of your post, and the stop sign/56K means that your post has a lot of content that requires downloading (usually pictures). It means stop 56k users, you will be here for a long time loading all the photos on your computer.

56k means 56kb per second internet speed. Most people have at least 1mb per second nowadays or more (fiver internet is 100mb/s).

So how, rappy clicked the emoji for the title of his post and it happened to be 56k.

ANYWAY,

Great thread! Wax looks very promising, it's also priced fairly well in Canada (~$60 CAD). If that performance level lasts for a few months it'll be a no brainer.


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

Sheep said:


> It's a icon for your post. You can have an emoji in the title of your post, and the stop sign/56K means that your post has a lot of content that requires downloading (usually pictures). It means stop 56k users, you will be here for a long time loading all the photos on your computer.
> 
> 56k means 56kb per second internet speed. Most people have at least 1mb per second nowadays or more (fiver internet is 100mb/s).
> 
> ...


I get it less pictures or smaller.... thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Sheep said:


> That means the thread is picture heavy, 56k was the old slow internet bsck in the day (this forum base software is quite old).





Sheep said:


> It's a icon for your post. You can have an emoji in the title of your post, and the stop sign/56K means that your post has a lot of content that requires downloading (usually pictures). It means stop 56k users, you will be here for a long time loading all the photos on your computer.
> 
> 56k means 56kb per second internet speed. Most people have at least 1mb per second nowadays or more (fiver internet is 100mb/s).
> 
> ...


Thanks Sheep :thumb:

I must of hit it in error.

I thought DW had posted, but not sure why.


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

Rained today. Beading not as tight as it was freshly applied and i'd say is more tied with cosmic which is still amazing. Rain beads rolled off at about the same speed but gyeon wax was faster last week.

Gyeon wax:










PA Cosmic Spritz:










Mid hood:










Beads a little smaller on Gyeon side (right)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

Beading after 3 weeks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Coatings said:


> Beading after 3 weeks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still impressive after 3 weeks 

I've got fed up waiting for it to release in the U.K. and now bought Nova Jet & Lustre

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mclarxn (Sep 3, 2018)

Thanks for putting this together Coatings.

Really interested to see how Gyeon Wax goes as Ive never really been disappointed by Gyeon!

Gotta agree with Sharrkey, its crippling waiting for Q2 Wax to make an appearance in the UK ! Youve got me looking into Nova Jet now...

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

Missed this until now..interesting thread! :thumb:


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

sharrkey said:


> Still impressive after 3 weeks
> 
> I've got fed up waiting for it to release in the U.K. and now bought Nova Jet & Lustre
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Would love to here your thoughts as i'm waiting for NV to coat a couple cars and not sure of Lustre and jet yet. Really mixed reviews of the best to meh....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinny (Dec 15, 2016)

sharrkey said:


> Still impressive after 3 weeks
> 
> I've got fed up waiting for it to release in the U.K. and now bought Nova Jet & Lustre
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Where did you Purchase the NV stuff from mate?
Cheers


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Pinny said:


> Where did you Purchase the NV stuff from mate?
> 
> Cheers


Nv Car Care, shipping from US to U.K. think they are expecting new stock at the end of the week as both are currently oos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

Gyeon wax:










PA Cosmic










Beads seem to be very similar. Things i've notice: Cosmic seems to be glossier. At least on non metallic white. Gyeon Wax sheets the beads off better

Gyeon wax:

You can see where it pools up and runs off the car










PA Cosmic:










Another note:

Although I have not notice any degradation The Cosmic is 1.5 years old. Love that the Gyeon Wax has a 5 year life.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Gyeon wax beading still looks very rounded and more pronounced compare to Cosmic from what I can see, impressive so far 
Appreciate the update 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

sharrkey said:


> Gyeon wax beading still looks very rounded and more pronounced compare to Cosmic from what I can see, impressive so far
> Appreciate the update
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Agree 100%, looking good


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

Wow! Those beads! 

Having recently had PA crop up on my radar, I can feel my wallet tightening...:lol:

Whilst both are looking brilliant and after some time Gyeon is lasting a bit longer, I still wonder whether or not you would go for the PA option as its easier to apply than the wax. Its that ultimate trade off between ease of application and durability.

Great review though!


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

I can’t see myself giving up on my PA usage but every now and then try something else, only a quick machine polish with something like BH cleanser polish and your ready to try something out lol


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

straight6hatch said:


> Wow! Those beads!
> 
> Having recently had PA crop up on my radar, I can feel my wallet tightening...:lol:
> 
> ...


Agreed. PA is easier to use and I usually use it monthly. Also it's looks are superior with the sio/tio in it. I think the Gyeon Wax would be the winner in winter and PA for most of the rest of the year.

I recently did car with DDJ ShineCraft but left hood alone for a little more longevity.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

Coatings said:


> Agreed. PA is easier to use and I usually use it monthly. Also it's looks are superior with the sio/tio in it. I think the Gyeon Wax would be the winner in winter and PA for most of the rest of the year.
> 
> I recently did car with DDJ ShineCraft but left hood alone for a little more longevity.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats a great idea - PA for summer and Gyeon for winter!

Plus, given what you've said about the Sio/Tio, save the best bling for summer when it will last longer than 30 seconds  :thumb:


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

Got some more rain. I would say at this point Gyeon is winning but I just did a durability test on Cosmic before applying this two to the hood and beading was better than this at the two month mark previously (Cosmic)

Gyeon:



















Cosmic



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Q2 Wax looks really impressive. Considering it and the new TW paste wax are the same price, makes it a no brainer (you do get a lot of wax from TW though).


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Sheep said:


> Q2 Wax looks really impressive. Considering it and the new TW paste wax are the same price, makes it a no brainer (you do get a lot of wax from TW though).


Main question for me is:
1) Does it keep your car cleaner like these lite coatings (cancoat, Moonlight etc...)
2) Have You noticed Any waterspot problems because of Beading properties?
3) Can You spread it with DA (is it spreadable)
4) Is durability more like 4 months or 6 months ?

I can get one tube for 25€. Should I pull the trigger?


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

Where did you get this wax 25 eur. Give me that also! If you come through Tallinn, maybe you sell me?


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

sm81 said:


> Main question for me is:
> 1) Does it keep your car cleaner like these lite coatings (cancoat, Moonlight etc...)
> 2) Have You noticed Any waterspot problems because of Beading properties?
> 3) Can You spread it with DA (is it spreadable)
> ...


1) Yes it keeps it clean. Sheets the rain off better than cosmic at one month mark.

2) No water spotting problems for the first month but only on half the hood.

3) Not sure if it can be spread with a DA. Would ask in the Gyeon wax thread.

4) Can't remember where I read or have seen it but Gyeon said it's durability is understated at 3-6 months. I would expect to apply 3 times a year.

And yes you should absolutely buy it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gyeon Theo (Nov 15, 2018)

Coatings said:


> 1) Yes it keeps it clean. Sheets the rain off better than cosmic at one month mark.
> 
> 2) No water spotting problems for the first month but only on half the hood.
> 
> ...


Hi everyone,

Yes, Q2 Wax can be applied with a DA, hence the roll-up dispenser design 
During testing, in both winter and summer in Europe we managed to get between 3 - 6 months of durability. The wax will diminish into quite impressive sheeting behavior with time - bead will become larger in general, but the sheeting is on point.


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

Gyeon

What shampoo you suggest to this wax? Restart wash? 

How this product like gyeon cure first apply? Is cure diminish wax water behavior or I must wait better days, where I can apply only wax?


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

galamaa said:


> Gyeon
> 
> What shampoo you suggest to this wax? Restart wash?
> 
> How this product like gyeon cure first apply? Is cure diminish wax water behavior or I must wait better days, where I can apply only wax?


If i'm understanding your asking if you can top rhe wax with cure? You probably can but I personally wouldn't.

The water behavior is significantly better than cure. Also this wax is designed as a topper or standalone.

If I were to use both i'd go wax over cure for the better behavior.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gyeon Theo (Nov 15, 2018)

galamaa said:


> Gyeon
> 
> What shampoo you suggest to this wax? Restart wash?
> 
> How this product like gyeon cure first apply? Is cure diminish wax water behavior or I must wait better days, where I can apply only wax?


Well you can use any LSP that you want. It will create a sacrificial layer over the wax. At the moment I really like to maintain it with either Q2M QuickDetailer or the new CeramicDetailer (arriving next week in the UK btw).
Q2M Cure over Q2 Wax is not an application that I like - I'd rather stick with something easier to apply. With that said, yes, it is possible.

When it comes to shampoo - Q2M RestartWash will do, so does all our other shampoos. Q2M Bathe+ or Q2M WetCoat will do just as fine, in both cleaner and booster.


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

I am the first guy who get this wax through Estonian Gyeon distributor. I test it today firstly my everyday workhorse new volvo v60 crosscountry onyx black metallic. My car is full of contaminated, but I dont have time today to make full wash cycle. I already waited this pretty long time and excited to test it. I think-Gyoen makes here really good homerun. Damn well product. Package is super, aplicator need some upgrade-foam must be thicker (something like rupes yellow polishing pad). Wax going over car really easy, slide very well- slip, cure really fast and comes of really easy. Now smear whats so ever. Shine is clear and perfect. No haze, pure metallic bling. After wax off, paint is slick, super shiny. I use one section also over wax cure. It ads even more shine, but cure yes put some he’s own layer, than I step back and admire shine.This wax definitely need to buy-you need this! I dont test hydrophobic yet, but I think it is firtst class!


----------



## deano_uk (Apr 29, 2007)

Does anyone know GYEON - Q2 WAX will be available in the UK?


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

I had a word with my local detailing shop last month, and they said early May so hopefully sometime soon.

Dave


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

Update:

Gyeon Wax










PA Cosmic










Definitely Gyeon Wax is winning although I do feel something is goimg on with the Cosmic side. This was Cosmic at over 2 months on another part of the car. Beads are more uniform.










Anyways this is about the Gyeon and it's doing great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Appreciate the update Coatings  
Q2 wax being released in U.K. this week so will pick some up, can't decide if I should buy the ceramic detailer and reset wash also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

sharrkey said:


> Appreciate the update Coatings
> Q2 wax being released in U.K. this week so will pick some up, can't decide if I should buy the ceramic detailer and reset wash also.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Snap it up. After initial orders everyone in US has been out. I was interested in ceramic detailer but have a few i need to run through.

The restart wash wasn't of interest to me as i just use a separate iron remover and feel a iron X type soap isn't necessary. If you get either one of those a review would be appreciated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

Coatings said:


> Update:
> 
> Gyeon Wax
> 
> ...


Do you have restart wash or reset to going over. Is it change anything better?


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Coatings said:


> Snap it up. After initial orders everyone in US has been out. I was interested in ceramic detailer but have a few i need to run through.
> 
> The restart wash wasn't of interest to me as i just use a separate iron remover and feel a iron X type soap isn't necessary. If you get either one of those a review would be appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've already got the Gyeon ppf wash that's got the iron remover in it come to mind, so might just pair the wax with ceramic detailer then.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

galamaa said:


> Do you have restart wash or reset to going over. Is it change anything better?


Use CP reset

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

So had a quick hard downpour and neither seemed to handle it well. Wondering if reset wash was to much for both?

Gyeon wax:










PA Cosmic:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brew (Jul 11, 2017)

Why apply essence to wipe it off??? Its meant to be a layer on its own


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

Brew said:


> Why apply essence to wipe it off??? Its meant to be a layer on its own


To test just those LSP's by themselves. Also not a fan of the protection Essence leaves behind.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

